
Major routing issues on the Internet - whyleyc
http://status.pingdom.com/incidents/0n95zvcxb19m
======
prashnts
From cloudflare status [1] posted on HN [2]:

> Network Performance Issues in multiple locations

> The issue is related to a specific transit provider and we are working on
> temporarily disabling this provider to route around the issue

[1] [https://www.cloudflarestatus.com/](https://www.cloudflarestatus.com/)?

[2]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14246888](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14246888)

~~~
semi-extrinsic
That cloudflare status is very strange: it says (said) Angola, Dubai,
Philadelphia (US), some Australian locations and some in South America were
affected. Anyone have a good explanation of such a random distribution?

~~~
austinheap
Telia, the ISP that cause this issue, is very very large -- one of few Tier 1
ISPs. That said, when Tier 1 ISPs experience issues they're incredibly wide
spread and behave oddly.

The POPs you mention are the Cloudflare POPs that experienced degraded or
dropped throughput due to Telia being (one of?) Cloudflare's preferred routes
for that POP.

------
VA3FXP
It looks like Telia is apparently the issue.

Our CDN's are having problems all over the place. No indications of what shit
the bed, but this is more then Cloudflare or Level3.

~~~
rbjorklin
Do you have a source? (Would like to pass it on internally)

~~~
austinheap
Multiple ISPs I work with have explicitly stated to me that it was Telia. I'm
not aware of any public sources confirming this yet.

------
_eric
OT, but that yellow/white combination of background and font color is
terrible.

------
redm
We dropped Telia as a carrier about 2 months ago. I've never seen a network
with such stability issues; outages/slowdowns occurred on a weekly basis for
us and tech support was useless. The only good thing about Telia is they did a
great job with service credits. According to VP's there they have been going
through major transitions in the last year but given their Tier-1 status, you
would expect more stability.

------
akhilcacharya
Well that's...specific

------
leesalminen
I just saw this as well. Got a downtime alert, but app seems to be working
from my location.

~~~
juliand
Same here. Not sure if Pingdom is acting up or they legitimately can't reach
my site due to the problems reported by Cloudflare or something.

------
Avenger42
Is it possible to determine the transit provider at fault based on
Cloudflare's list of affected areas?

~~~
austinheap
I don't believe that would be possible... (Caveat: I am not the World's
Smartest & Bestest Network Engineer Ever™, would be great if other's chimed
in!)

1\. Each Cloudflare POP has multiple bandwidth providers. 2\. Each Cloudflare
POP can and does change it's preferred BGP routes. 3\. Telia's outage wasn't
100% of their network, so there are plenty of Telia links -- including ones to
Cloudflare POPs -- that were not impacted.

------
leesalminen
Cloudflare is reporting that the issue has been resolved.

[https://www.cloudflarestatus.com/incidents/51q3xhq8w7t8](https://www.cloudflarestatus.com/incidents/51q3xhq8w7t8)

------
simtel20
Looks like telia was down and has fixed a mistake in their configs.

------
tedmiston
I'm curious what Pingdom uses to detect their own outages.

------
goblin89
Experienced uncharacteristic connection issues in the last ~15 minutes, was
primarily SSHing into AWS EC2 at the time though so can’t comment on the true
scale.

------
NKCSS
A BGP problem again? Or something else this time? It amazes me that there has
not been an alternative to handle routing except full trust for everyone.

------
wiredfool
HN has been sketchy for me for the last half hour or so.

------
leke
I noticed reddit went down briefly.

------
gregschlom
Reddit is down

~~~
AznHisoka
no, it's not.

~~~
sccxy
It was.

Or at least they showed me error message that their CDNs were down.

Haven't seen that kind of error before in Reddit

